# Leucistic Monocled Cobras



## Eric

Hello everyone well I have finally broken down. I'm putting a down payment on a pair of these guys this Friday. I have been eyeing a pair of these for sometime now and it feels right so have a look and I will get some pics up as soon as I have them in my possession. I cannot wait they have to be one of the most awesome venomous snakes on the market. 

These are not my pics and probably not pics of the babies I'm getting but just to give and idea. The adults are pure white with blue eyes. Truly stunning!



















Are these available in the UK?


----------



## SiUK

very nice Eric, I saw some for sale somewhere the other day for £1000 each


----------



## lampropeltis

there like little kittens


----------



## masticophis

They are nice snakes, though to be fair as hatchlings I think the Het's look prettier. The Leu's are starting to look nicer now they are growing though.

Yes they are available over here though not in large numbers yet.


















Mike


----------



## King Of Dreams

_*I'm not a big fan of white snakes, especially Leu's, their skin is kinda transparent. But All cobras look awesome in general though.*_


----------



## Niccired

wow they look awsome! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sami

Good choice.

Theres one for sale ATM for £2-300 but I normally see them at aroun £500

Mason


----------



## candoia aspera

holly poo - they are amazing


----------



## beckys_dad98

Henry Piorun in British Columbia, Canada, has or had a pair of these a few years ago... They are really nice looking snakes although I certainly wouldn't want to have one...

Steve


----------



## Hardwicki

i do like cobras and i do love leu's but crikey theyre sooooooo venomous!! i'd wanna play with em.: victory:


----------



## *o*

Lovely little guy.
Cute.: victory:


----------



## 400runner

lovely snake there! i'd love a cobra one day!


----------



## Fangio

masticophis said:


> Mike


I swear that is the cutest baby snake EVER (leucistic one at bottom)! Shame about the whole dangerous thing though or we'd all have them!


----------



## tazzyasb

Fangio said:


> I swear that is the cutest baby snake EVER (leucistic one at bottom)! Shame about the whole dangerous thing though or we'd all have them!


 
it is really cute


----------



## Fangio

tazzyasb said:


> it is really cute


looks like it wouldn't harm a fly.... Such sweet innocent little eyes.:lol2:


----------



## Eric

Yeah they are cute! I am breaking apart at the seams waiting to get them now that I finally decide to drop the cash. They are exspensive for a venomous snake but hey hopefully will pay off someday.


----------



## tazzyasb

i bet you can not keep still with excitement. they are stunning you will have to keep us updated with pics of yours.

what age are you getting?


----------



## Fangio

Eric said:


> Yeah they are cute! I am breaking apart at the seams waiting to get them now that I finally decide to drop the cash. They are exspensive for a venomous snake but hey hopefully will pay off someday.


Good luck with them. We wanna see pics when you get them!!!

I was looking at my friend's cobra collection recently for the first time. They are nice to look at but I couldn't contemplate how to go about getting them out of a viv. They seem a little on the "wild" side for my liking. I'm guessing it becomes ok with practice and building up the experience with other species prior to cobras. I made myself a no-elapid rule though if I do venture into hots


----------



## markhill

Eric said:


> Hello everyone well I have finally broken down. I'm putting a down payment on a pair of these guys this Friday. I have been eyeing a pair of these for sometime now and it feels right so have a look and I will get some pics up as soon as I have them in my possession. I cannot wait they have to be one of the most awesome venomous snakes on the market.
> 
> These are not my pics and probably not pics of the babies I'm getting but just to give and idea. The adults are pure white with blue eyes. Truly stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these available in the UK?


They are stunning


masticophis said:


> They are nice snakes, though to be fair as hatchlings I think the Het's look prettier. The Leu's are starting to look nicer now they are growing though.
> 
> Yes they are available over here though not in large numbers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


that bottom one is a cute lil fella, give him a kiss:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman

totally stunning


----------



## SiUK

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Theres one for sale ATM for £2-300 but I normally see them at aroun £500
> 
> Mason


in that case Shropshire exotics must be hell of an expensive then its on their site they have them for £1000


----------



## Eric

Yeah for that price might be cheaper for me to import. You might be thinking of albino monocled cobra. I'm paying $1700.00 usd for a pair and that is a deal.


----------



## SiUK

Shropshire Exotics. Available Livestock. at the bottom is their DWA stocklist, $1700 for a pair doesnt sound bad to me, are they garanted male/female pair?


----------



## Eric

they are 1.1 and 07 babies so there small yet


----------



## WeThePeople

Here's pics of one that isnt hooding up, not my pics though - found 'em on another site.


----------



## Eric

HAHA That is my firends cobra he just got it two weeks ago. :no1: I' bet that post was under viperkeeper? This is not the same viperkeeper as your tube before you ask. lol

Here's one of the post I'm sure there is the same on different forums as we all frequent more than one.
Worldwide Reptile Forums - Log in - Education, life long friendship, and reptiles - Free Message Board Hosting by FreePowerBoards.com


----------



## WeThePeople

Eric said:


> HAHA That is my firends cobra he just got it two weeks ago. :no1: I' bet that post was under viperkeeper? This is not the same viperkeeper as your tube before you ask. lol
> 
> Here's one of the post I'm sure there is the same on different forums as we all frequent more than one.
> Worldwide Reptile Forums - Log in - Education, life long friendship, and reptiles - Free Message Board Hosting by FreePowerBoards.com


Yeah thats him - top guy, saw his pictures on an american snake forum - not allowed to name them but its for big snakes and hots : victory:


----------



## Eric

Lets all sing!!! It's a small world after all!!!: victory:

Funny


----------



## dave_the_rave

Wow.. they are amazing!! Can't wait for more pics: victory:


----------



## TBUK

SiUK said:


> Shropshire Exotics. Available Livestock. at the bottom is their DWA stocklist, $1700 for a pair doesnt sound bad to me, are they garanted male/female pair?


Common Death AddersAcanthopis antarcticusCB05£175


Blimmy I sell my CB's for £50 :lol2:


----------



## Hobgoblin

That is and always has been one of my dream snakes...this one is particulary cute.........and would be the icing on the cake for my snake collection, ........I would love to just be near a fully grown one of these......they are truely majestic in their beauty and are just perfect.......if i could have any snake ...or just had to have one .....it would be one of these babies..........:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:there are not enough drool icons for this 

Albinos rarely get the recognition they derserve.....albino ones of these ...are the reason God created albinoism.......you are one lucky bu**er











Mike[/quote]


----------



## Hobgoblin

lampropeltis said:


> there like little kittens


What you wanna just pick em up and cuddle em......!! right: victory:


----------



## Hobgoblin

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Theres one for sale ATM for £2-300 but I normally see them at aroun £500
> 
> Mason



Where is that then?????? the one for £2-300.......


----------



## brian

Yes if you know or anyone else knows please pm me also looking for albino atrox Thanks......Brian


----------



## Daredevil

Could that baby Cobra kill an adult human with one bite? Also how do u tame them up coz i presume theyre nippy as hatchlings so wont they always be nippy in which case you'll never be able to handle them? Sorry to hi-jack the thread slightly but i was just interested!


----------



## brian

Also how do u tame them up [/quote]



No :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## SiUK

bradhollands999 said:


> Could that baby Cobra kill an adult human with one bite? Also how do u tame them up coz i presume theyre nippy as hatchlings so wont they always be nippy in which case you'll never be able to handle them? Sorry to hi-jack the thread slightly but i was just interested!


they dont tame up as such they may get somewhat tolerant to you working near them but you will never be able to handle them.

A cobra that size would give you a nasty bite but probably wouldnt kill you, not a nice experience though


----------



## SiUK

brian said:


> Yes if you know or anyone else knows please pm me also looking for albino atrox Thanks......Brian


I saw some today at DPS exotics in Warminster


----------



## Eric

A baby cobra could most definatly kill a human. You never really tame any venomous snake. You work them with hooks tongs ect. There not a hands on snake. They do become used to you and will calm down but still not to be trusted.

Hope this helps


----------



## Morelia Matt

erm... WoW:mf_dribble: stunning animals!!!


----------



## Hobgoblin

Eric said:


> A baby cobra could most definatly kill a human. You never really tame any venomous snake. You work them with hooks tongs ect. There not a hands on snake. They do become used to you and will calm down but still not to be trusted.
> 
> Hope this helps





bradhollands999 said:


> Could that baby Cobra kill an adult human with one bite? Also how do u tame them up coz i presume theyre nippy as hatchlings so wont they always be nippy in which case you'll never be able to handle them? Sorry to hi-jack the thread slightly but i was just interested!





brian said:


> Also how do u tame them up



Yep not to be trusted but to be fully respected at all times.....also each snake is individual.....and these are never really tame.....but they would get used to your interaction with them with hooks tongs etc but also you get used to how to read them and thats the bond you have with them......


----------



## brian

SiUK said:


> I saw some today at DPS exotics in Warminster


 
Hi do you happen to have webb address did google it but to no avail...Brian


----------



## SiUK

brian said:


> Hi do you happen to have webb address did google it but to no avail...Brian


 
They dont seem to have a website im afraid, there address is 

27 George street 
Warminster 
wiltshire
BA12 8QB. 

and phone number
01985 220409


----------



## brian

Iv found it I think

Rainbow Consultancy UK | Exotic Species Co-ordinator Service


Thanks anyway



Na that was a wast of 5 mins nothing on it. Well I could not find what i was looking for


----------



## Daredevil

Thanks for answering. Can i just say tho if you can't handle them or bond with them in such a way then whats the point in having them as pets?


----------



## Fixx

bradhollands999 said:


> Thanks for answering. Can i just say tho if you can't handle them or bond with them in such a way then whats the point in having them as pets?


Because some of us don't have 'pets' as some people might think of pets, I'm sure you can't handle or 'bond' much with a goldfish or a centipede but people keep them as they find them interesting/fascinating.


----------



## Daredevil

Get what you mean and understand now! Thanks. 
:lol2:


----------



## Aza

crazy cool


----------



## SiUK

bradhollands999 said:


> Thanks for answering. Can i just say tho if you can't handle them or bond with them in such a way then whats the point in having them as pets?


I wouldnt class them as pets at all, you dont keep them as pets they are and always will be wild animals, you would never be able to bond with them


----------



## linklee

and i thought leucistic ball pythons were sexy!these are in there own leauge!!well done to the owner!!

jelouse?me?nah!haha!


----------



## masticophis

They are not kept as wild animals and will tame down, in fact if you are willing to take the risk you can get some venomous snakes to become as tame as any corn. However with the risk involved with one bite and you may well die then it's not something that you should really consider doing. 
Even in the viv they will get used to seeing you and calm down, you do get interaction with them but it's always at arms length (or should generally be). 
I would say that if you put the effort in then you can bond with them, even if you can't touch them. It's like anything you have, the more you put in the more you get out.

You can't really handle most of the GTP's or ETB's but lots have these animals and get attached to them.

Mike


----------



## Eric

I was at a friends house today playing with his collection got some good pics of myself and him up close and personal with a few cobras and rattlers. It is a fact most can be tamed down if you willing to take the risk. I wouldn't recommend it but to each there own pics tomorrow. : victory:


----------



## VieT

stunning snakes...

love the idea of having a "pet" that could potentialy kill me...

although out of love and respect i wouldnt... (if that makes sence) i think that ANY animal can be tamed if worked with closely enough... to realise you are no threat what so ever..

this proven with lions... yeh totaly different species but never mind... people work with them and get them walkin on leads... you see people "charming" snakes and kissing them and playing with them... normaly cobras...

i dont know how they do it... but then do...

but then again.. people also die 

peace

James


----------



## Pro Mantis

defo on my wish list (for 20 years time :roll


----------



## brian

On my wish list now ho having a look at one on saturday morning :Na_Na_Na_Na: well albino one anyway


----------



## rockkeeper

kool have to come an see that brian when ya get


----------



## brian

Just building viv for it now m8 going next to WDB .....


----------



## rockkeeper

ya need to post a pic of the wdb


----------



## brian

your better at pics than me when the two are in new set up's call down


----------

